# Livery Yards in Surrey?



## Mia123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi, im riding at a lovely yard at the moment but its quite quiet as its only small. the facilities, location etc is perfect but I there are no other teens (i am 14) and I would love to be at a yard where there is someone else my age that i can ride with... I know this is a long shot but does anyone know of a busy kid friendly yard where there are other kids? i love places like burstow park and orchard cottage, but burstow is too far and orchard dont do liveries... bit stuck really! it needs to be cycling distance from reigate...? any help appreciated! thanks a lot!


----------



## froglet (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey!
I don't know where in Surrey you are, but my aunt has her 2 boys at an amazing yard in Albury! It's quite big and there are plenty of children/teens there too.
Albury Equestrian Centre : Livery, Hacking, Horses and Ponies for Sale in Surrey


----------



## froglet (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh sorry.... Just read the part where you mentioned that you need to be within cycling distance of Reigate!


----------

